# Freistellen , wie richtig ?



## Kill0r (22. August 2005)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ihr dieses Bild am besten freistellen würdet am besten in Details!
Ich hab schon die Suchfunktion und das Video tutorial von Martin Schäfer angeguckt aber das hilft mir nicht ganz weiter.Da dieses Bild doch recht komplex ist.
Es ist von einem Freund von mir und er würde gerne ein bisschen mehr über das freistellen lernen! ;-)


----------



## Peter Klein (22. August 2005)

Also, jenachdem was ich freistellen muss habe ich sehr gute Erfahrung mit dem Lasso Tool gemacht. 
Das extrahieren ist mir zu ungenau.
Wobei du bei Haaren mit dem Lasso Tool nicht so genau arbeiten kannst.

Und immer schön einzoomen hilft sehr gut, schöne Kanten hinzubekommen.

Peter


----------



## Ogre (23. August 2005)

Ich würde ebenfalls mit Polygon-Lasso arbeiten, bzw mit Bezier-Kurven (die kleine Füllerspitze). Das ganze dauert zwar ein klein wenig, aber wenn man sauber arbeitet und sich konzentriert, bekommt man ein ausgezeichnetes Ergebnis, bei jedem Bild. 

Schätzung in deinem Fall: 20 minuten.


----------



## Senfdose (23. August 2005)

Hier reicht das nicht ?

also die Suche ergab satte  172 Ergebnisse das sollte doch genug Lesestoff sein oder ?


----------



## Jacka (23. August 2005)

Hi!

Mit dem Polygonwerkzeug brauch man ein wenig Übung, für den Anfang 
wurde ich das hier mal ausprobieren:

Freistellen mit dem Radierwerkzeug:
- Öffnen der Datei "Bild.jpg" (Menü "Bearbeiten" - "Öffnen")
- Dupliziernen der Hintergrundebene (z.B. Menü "Ebene" - "Ebene duplizieren")
- Umbennen der neuen Ebene in "Bild" (z.B. Menü "Ebene" - "Ebeneneigenschaften")
- Aktivieren der Ebene "Hintergrund"
- Auswählen des gesamten Bildbereichs (Menü "Bearbeiten" - "Alles auswählen")
- Definieren einer kontrastreichen Vordergrundfarbe (z.B. Rot)
- Füllen der Fläche mit Vordergrundfarbe (Menü "Bearbeiten" - "Fläche füllen")
- Aufheben der Auswahl (Menü "Auswahl" - "Auswahl aufheben")
- Aktivieren der Ebene "Bild"
- Aktivieren des Radiergummi-Werkzeugs
- Definieren der Werkzeugoptionen (Durchmesser je nach Größe des Bildes 15 bis 20px, Kantenschärfe ca. 90%) (Menü "Pinsel" -> rechte obere Ecke)
- Radieren einer Linie um die Person herum (Shift-Taste drücken für lineares radieren)
- Aktivieren des Polygon-Lasso-Werkzeugs
- Auswahl inmitten der radierten Linie um die Person herum erstellen
- Auswahl umkehren (Menü "Auswahl" - "Auswahl umkehren")
- Löschen des ausgewählten Bereichs (Menü "Bearbeiten" - "Löschen")
- Aufheben der Auswahl (Menü "Auswahl" - "Auswahl aufheben")
- Speichern

Ich hoffe ich habe alles richtig beschrieben, PS steht mir gerade nicht zur
Verfügung und ich schreibe aus dem Kopf..

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## McAce (23. August 2005)

Radieren ist kacke denn wenn weg dann weg besser sind ebenenmasken damit erzielst du den gleichen effekt mit dem Vorteil das du nachträglich noch was ändern kannst.

Ich würde das ganz anders lösen

1. die person bis zu den Ohren genau mit dem dem Pfadtool einkreisen.
2. eine neue Ebene erstellen 
3. den Pfad zur Auswahl machen und eine Ebenenmaske für die neue Ebene erstellen

jetzt hast du den Körper mit etwas Kopf genau freigestellt.

4.Die Haare da würde ich in die Kanalpalette gehen mir den Kanal mit dem größten Tonunterschied
 suchen, diesen dann dublizieren und mit der Graditionskurve im Kontrast verstärken.
Innerhalb des Kopfes die verbleibenden hellen stellen schwarz machen und auserhalb weiß.

5. Den kanal jetzt maskieren
6. wieder eine neue Ebene mit einer Ebenenmaske erstellen.

jetzt hast du zwei Ebenen eine Haarebene und eine Körperebene wenn alles glatt 
gegangen ist solltest du jetzt ein die beiden ebenen kopieren und zusammenfügen
worauf du einen vernünftig freigestelletn Kopf bekommst.

Ich gebe keine Garantie auf gelingen weil ich es selber jetzt nicht durchprobiert hatte, werde das aber mal heute irgendwann mal machen wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.


----------



## Jacka (23. August 2005)

Wenn du versehentlich etwas wegradierst, dann gehst du eben einen Schritt 
im Protokoll zurück...

@Kill0r: Welche Technik du benutzt hängt von dir ab. Jeder macht das irgenwie anders!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. August 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du versehentlich etwas wegradierst, dann gehst du eben einen Schritt
> im Protokoll zurück...


@Jacka
Was machst Du dann wenn es gespeichert ist und dir erst später auffällt das Du an einer bestimmten Stelle doch etwas zuviel wegradiert hast?

Ich würde es auch so wie McAce es vorschlägt machen.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Wolli_3D (23. August 2005)

Thema freistellen ist mal gar nicht so einfach.

 Zunächst würde ich das Originalbild öffnen, diese Ebene dann dublizieren, dies erzeugt ein genaues Duplikat Deiner Originalebene, dann in die dublizierte Ebene gehen und dort die Helligkeit erhöhen, denn die Haare sind sonst schwer zu erkennen. 

 Nun in der erhellten und dublizierten Ebene, ordentlich reinzoomen und mit dem Polyon-Auswahlwerkzeug anfangen den Kopf nachzuzeichnen. Während der Arbeit mit dem Polygon-Lasso kannst Du Dich mit der Leertaste und Linksklick und gleichzeitiger Mausbewegung in Deinem Bild bewegen, zudem ist mit der Plus und Minus Taste Zoomen möglich. (Durch Drücken der "Entf" Taste kannst Du die letzten Punkte immer rückgängig machen)

 Hast Du den Kopf, komplett nachgezeichnet und die Auswahl ist geschlossen, einfach die dublizierte Ebene, ausschalten, in die Originalebene gehen (Die Auswahl ist noch aktiv) und dann über "Auswahl/Auswahl umkehren" die Auswahl umkehren und die "Entf" Taste drücken-----> Fertig


 Gruß


----------



## Jacka (24. August 2005)

Hi!
@AKrebs70
Solang du die Datei nicht schließt bleibt auch dein Protokoll erhalten, auch wenn du zwischendurch 
speicherst. 
Ich habe am Anfang damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht, jetzt nehme ich auch nur die Variante wie Wolli_3D.
Sollte doch nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen sein, gerade für Anfänger!
Die Ebenenmasken sind oft am Anfang etwas komplizierter..

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## hotschen (24. August 2005)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Ebenenmasken sind oft am Anfang etwas komplizierter..


Dann sollte man die Finger von dem Programm lassen, sich das Handbuch durchlesen oder ein paar Tutorials durcharbeiten.


----------



## Leola13 (24. August 2005)

Hai,



			
				Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solang du die Datei nicht schließt bleibt auch dein Protokoll erhalten, auch wenn du zwischendurch speicherst.
> Jacka



Es gibt auch die Einstellung (ab CS ?) das Protokoll mitzuspeichern, ist aber sehr Speicherplatz fressend.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## McAce (24. August 2005)

also ehrlich wer mit den Ebenenmasken nicht umgehen möchte oder kann sollte wirklich 
die Finger von dem Programm lassen denn was besseres gibt es einfach nicht.

Das nur so am Rande


----------



## rundes kipfal (24. August 2005)

Warum so kompliziert?
 Polygonlasso ist doch viel zu ungenau.

 Mit dem Stiftwerkzeug geht es am einfachsten und genauesten!
 Einfach das freizustellende Objekt nachzeichnen (geh mit ein klein wenig Übung schnell und verdammt genau) dann den dadurch erstellten Pfad in eine Auswahl umwandeln (strg + klick auf den Pfad, zumindest auf einem Mac, ansonsten geht es sicher mit der rechten Maustaste) und dann einfach den Inhalt der Auswahl in eine neue Ebene kopieren.

 Fertig.
 Eventuell noch unschöne Kanten mit einem weichen Radierer bearbeiten.


----------



## Oktavia (24. August 2005)

Meine Methode wäre, alles mit dem Polygonlasso auszuwählen, dann in den Maskierungsmodus zu schalten und mit Stift und Radierer die Auswahl nacharbeiten. Eine, wie ich finde für den Anfang leichte Methode.
LG Oktavia


----------



## hotschen (24. August 2005)

Warum habt ihr eigentlich alle was gegen das Extrahieren-Werkzeug/Filter. Wenn man sich damit ein wenig auseinandersetzt, erzielt man wunderbare Ergebnisse. Vorher kann man ja, sollten die Kontraste zu gering sein, diese per Gradiationskurven noch ein wenig nachbearbeiten.


----------



## Male (25. August 2005)

Es gibt ein Tutorial auf photoshoptutorials.de, welches beschreibt, wie man am besten Haare freistellt. Damit kann man auch normal Fotos gut freistellen. Hier das Tutorial:
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php


----------



## erythrean (26. August 2005)

Male hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt ein Tutorial auf photoshoptutorials.de, welches beschreibt, wie man am besten Haare freistellt. Damit kann man auch normal Fotos gut freistellen. Hier das Tutorial:
> http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_foto10.php



Hui.. die Methode ist klasse. 
Die funktioniert auch mit nicht unifarbenen Hintergrund. 

Habs allerdings nicht mit einem Foto, sondern mit einem (gemalten) Bild gemacht.
Damit kommt man auch als Anfänger klar (bin ja einer).
Ausserdem: Wenn man sich doch gerade erst in die Materie einarbeiten will, sollte man es nicht gleich überstürzen... Was nützen mir die besten Nägel, wenn ich nicht weiss wie ich einen Hammer benutze? 
(= Was nützen mir die besten Methoden, wenn mir die Grundlagen fehlen?)


----------

